# Last straw



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

This is my last email to uber. I will be doing anything I can to *uck with their clients until I get deactivated. I took an UberBlack to Windsor and they are refusing to repay me the tolls I was required to pay to complete the trip. 

"This is absolutely criminal. Your &%[email protected]!*ing company sends me a trip that I do not know the destination of... that trip FORCES me to pay a toll. There is no other possible way to complete the trip without paying a toll. So to make YOUR customer happy I pay this &%[email protected]!*ing toll out of my own &%[email protected]!*ing pocket and your &%[email protected]!*ing company refuses to repay me. Well. &%[email protected]!* YOU. THAT IS IT. I AM THROUGH WITH UBER. Over $10.00 you have lost one of your onlyrespectable clean drivers. Just check my feedback. Goodbye."


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Eventually they will run out of good drivers and only the ones that does not give a [email protected] will remain. I see another dive in the future of this company's favorability.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

op ur a joke ur an uberblack driver and ur crying for $10? i really hope u get deactivated and go work at mcdonalds now be quiet and just pray to god ur lucky to be driving uberblack which make good money already


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Dang said:


> op ur a joke ur an uberblack driver and ur crying for $10? i really hope u get deactivated and go work at mcdonalds now be quiet and just pray to god ur lucky to be driving uberblack which make good money already


Go ahead and go back to read the title of the thread. This was the last straw... it is a combination and continuation of issues.

Update: after continually emailing help they credited my account the $10.

Is does not change my feelings for Uber. I will use them as I have for years now... to cherry pick clients for my own company. So, I will not be applying to McDonald's any time soon. Thank you for your witty comment on the thread.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

There is no toll in Detroit area I know of, unless you're going out of country?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> Eventually they will run out of good drivers and only the ones that does not give a [email protected] will remain. I see another dive in the future of this company's favorability.


check Orlando everyone complains about the drivers who have no idea what they were doing.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> There is no toll in Detroit area I know of, unless you're going out of country?


http://www.dwtunnel.com/Rates.aspx

One way toll, American dollars from Detroit to Windsor is $5. That's a $10 round trip, right?

Leaving the U.S. to take a passenger to Windsor might be the reason for the difficulty in reimbursement??


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> check Orlando everyone complains about the drivers who have no idea what they were doing.


Well when it takes a few months to learn the job, and people quit within a year.. that's to be expected.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Two wrongs don't make it right, like taking it out on an innocent party.
There's no need to "punish" the pax who had absolutely nothing to do with it.
Your problem is with Uber and behaving badly until they deactivate you is not the way to act this out, I would quit while you're on good terms with them.
All you have to do is turn off the app.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

Dang said:


> op ur a joke ur an uberblack driver and ur crying for $10? i really hope u get deactivated and go work at mcdonalds now be quiet and just pray to god ur lucky to be driving uberblack which make good money already


$10 here, $10 there... It adds up.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Dang said:


> op ur a joke ur an uberblack driver and ur crying for $10? i really hope u get deactivated and go work at mcdonalds now be quiet and just pray to god ur lucky to be driving uberblack which make good money already


I hope if you ever get robbed the responding officers respond with "you're a joke for wanting what you worked for"


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

most people quit after like a month


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Is does not change my feelings for Uber. I will use them as I have for years now... to cherry pick clients for my own company. So, I will not be applying to McDonald's any time soon. Thank you for your witty comment on the thread.


HAHAHA! So you were going to cut off a lucrative source of hot leads over $10? Can I have your company website? You are either a fool or a liar. Or your "business" is you occasionally getting rides from someone you Ubered.


----------



## Josh Boyd (Jul 31, 2017)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> This is my last email to uber. I will be doing anything I can to *uck with their clients until I get deactivated. I took an UberBlack to Windsor and they are refusing to repay me the tolls I was required to pay to complete the trip.
> 
> "This is absolutely criminal. Your &%[email protected]!*ing company sends me a trip that I do not know the destination of... that trip FORCES me to pay a toll. There is no other possible way to complete the trip without paying a toll. So to make YOUR customer happy I pay this &%[email protected]!*ing toll out of my own &%[email protected]!*ing pocket and your &%[email protected]!*ing company refuses to repay me. Well. &%[email protected]!* YOU. THAT IS IT. I AM THROUGH WITH UBER. Over $10.00 you have lost one of your onlyrespectable clean drivers. Just check my feedback. Goodbye."


I still don't understand why Uber doesn't charge the customer. Aren't they the ones taking the bridge?!! Either pay for the bridge or for the extra miles taking the route around it.


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

The passenger should have been prepared to pay the $10. How could he/she go to Canada and not know there would be tolls or expect the driver to pay them?
I used my decal to drop riders off at concerts and Belle Isle and they all had the cash for parking just in case.


----------

